# Modest priced eats in Kona area



## waggs (Jan 19, 2013)

We will be in the Kona area for three weeks, leaving in a week. any suggestions for modest priced good food? don't need a view.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 19, 2013)

Kona is definitely more affordable than the resort areas like Waikoloa.  You can pick just about any place along Alii Drive and get a decent meal.

I'd suggest looking at tripadvisor, or picking up a copy of Big Island Revealed to get some ideas.


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2013)

You have to try Da Poke Shack. They have great plate lunches and the prices
Are really reasonable. Really, really fresh fish. Also the Kona Brewing company
Was also reasonable. We also went to Island Lava Java, not the cheapest but
Not too bad. Bongo Bens is right across from the ocean and pretty reasonable
Also.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 19, 2013)

A couple to consider . . .

Big Island Grill


Kenichi Pacific

As an aside, we used to like Lava Java, but my last trip there (2010) was less than impressive.  It was like they were under new ownership or something.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 19, 2013)

+1 for Kona Brewing Company!  They have a daily special of a large slice of pizza, a generous salad, and a brew, that's reasonable and delicious.

Check-out the happy hour menus everywhere - you can usually order substantial appetizers during happy hour for half the price of meals.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 20, 2013)

I highly recommend the Pine Tree Cafe, which is very close to the airport.   Linked to Yelp so you can see the reviews.  

We accidentally stumbled onto this place and usually stop in a few times each visit. What's great is it IS close to the airport, so you can stop before you go check in, or stop by after you arrive to get something to take back to the timeshare.

Not a fancy place, but very good food served fast.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 20, 2013)

Get dinner at the McDonalds in the Kona Walmart and take your meal to the wall in the parking log. You can get dinner with a view. That Walmart parking lot has the best view of any Walmart I've ever been to.


----------



## deannak (Jan 20, 2013)

Huggo's on the rocks!   It's a little outdoor bar that's right by the water with chairs in the sand, sunset views, and great happy hour prices.  The food isn't stellar, but the location is beautiful, the place is fun, and it's a super deal. We ended up going there a few times on our last trip because we liked it so much.

They also have live music later in the evenings. If you like dancing barefoot in the sand (like I do), you'll love it!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 20, 2013)

deannak said:


> Huggo's on the rocks!   It's a little outdoor bar that's right by the water with chairs in the sand, sunset views, and great happy hour prices.  The food isn't stellar, but the location is beautiful, the place is fun, and it's a super deal. We ended up going there a few times on our last trip because we liked it so much.
> 
> They also have live music later in the evenings. If you like dancing barefoot in the sand (like I do), you'll love it!



Since "a view" isn't important to the OP, I'd suggest perhaps a pass on Huggo's.  Don't get me wrong, I have enjoyed several meals there but the higher prices are largely for the view.


----------



## cgeidl (Jan 20, 2013)

*Very good food*

Jackie Reys is a friendly local restaurant with good food and atmosphere.used to have half priced appetizers from three to six and a drink and a couple appetizers is plenty for us for dinner.


----------



## kwilson (Jan 20, 2013)

Higher prices? You must be thinking of Huggo's. It has higher prices but is separate from H.O.T. Rocks. I really like Rocks.And it has entertainment too!


Timeshare Von said:


> Since "a view" isn't important to the OP, I'd suggest perhaps a pass on Huggo's.  Don't get me wrong, I have enjoyed several meals there but the higher prices are largely for the view.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 20, 2013)

OK not the recommendation you were thinking but the '150 club', otherwise known as the $1.50 polish sausage/hotdog and drink combo at Costco, is available to anyone, (access is from outside the store) and is the cheapest lunch on the island.  Not bad for a quick bite while out running around.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 20, 2013)

kwilson said:


> Higher prices? You must be thinking of Huggo's. It has higher prices but is separate from H.O.T. Rocks. I really like Rocks.And it has entertainment too!



Yes I was, that's what I said "Huggo's".  I guess I didn't realize there was another place there too (Huggos on the Rocks?).


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jan 21, 2013)

Another vote for Pine Tree Cafe. You can stop on the way down to Kona. 

If you travel to Waimea to visit Parker Ranch don't Miss "Hawaiian Style cafe" Don't miss it even if you don't go to Parker Ranch. You can stop on way up to Hawi. These are real local restaurants. Not tourist traps.

http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/37/1453840/restaurant/Hawaii/Kohala/Hawaiian-Style-Cafe-Waimea


----------



## cowboy (Jan 22, 2013)

We were in Kona over Christmas and New years and ate several times at Honus in the King Kamiakamia Mariott courtyard hotel and were very impressed with the food and service and atmosphere. Also recommend Jackie Rey, Lava Java,and Kona Inn for great food. Kona Inn is a very great place to go back in time and see what Kona was like some years ago. If you like Thai food Crua's is very good.


----------



## philemer (Jan 22, 2013)

See a good list here: http://www.konaweb.com/restaurant/index.cgi  We're in Kona now  and just had lunch at the Kona Canoe Club in the Kona Inn Shopping center. Decent offerings, ~$9>$13, and it's ocean front.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 23, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> OK not the recommendation you were thinking but the '150 club', otherwise known as the $1.50 polish sausage/hotdog and drink combo at Costco, is available to anyone, (access is from outside the store) and is the cheapest lunch on the island.  Not bad for a quick bite while out running around.



YEP! and a Mocha Freeze for $1.50...

 someone is sure to write and say how horrible it is, how can we stand it? but really, there is quite a following


----------



## Luanne (Jan 23, 2013)

ronandjoan said:


> YEP! and a Mocha Freeze for $1.50...
> 
> someone is sure to write and say how horrible it is, how can we stand it? but really, there is quite a following



Some friends, who lived in Kona for years, would routinely stop at Costco for the mocha freeze whenever they were in that area.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 23, 2013)

You can't beat Costco prices.

Drive a couple miles back into town and you have a cheap meal with a view.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jan 24, 2013)

We like KCC too!


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Jan 24, 2013)

If you want to stay in Kona (and not go to the airport or a Costco), *LuLu's is one of our favorite places; the Ono tacos and Ahi wraps are terrific selections with truly local flare.*

In the Keauhou plaza (near the cinema) there is the *Royal Thai *that is great for eat-in or take-out, and also a mexican place 2 or 3 doors away that is also a simple eat-in or out choice with good value.

Have fun!


----------

